# Colubrids > Hognose >  How bad is a Hognose bite?

## Dumdum333

Hey! So I really want to get a hognose (probs a western) because they seem amazing, but I'm a bit apprehensive due to the fact that they're venomous. I know they don't bite often, but has anyone been bitten? and how bad was it?

----------


## Neal

I couldn't tell you from experience as the one I used to have would only head butt me, but from a quick search and just grabbing a link.

https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...stern-Hognose-!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zincubus

> Hey! So I really want to get a hognose (probs a western) because they seem amazing, but I'm a bit apprehensive due to the fact that they're venomous. I know they don't bite often, but has anyone been bitten? and how bad was it?


I'll be interested to see the replies .

I'd love one myself but being hypersensitive to most things I can't risk getting one .

They are rear-fanged and mildly venomous but there are so many factors at play .

How sensitive the individual is , how severe the bite ,  if the rear fangs get a hold , presumably the size of the Hoggie makes some kind of difference .

They are easily one of the cutest snakes around but I've seen so many online reports and photos that I'm very wary .

----------

Dumdum333 (01-13-2017)

----------


## Eavlynn

They're often classified as rear fanged venomous, but it's a bit of a misnomer. They are rear fanged snakes with an amphibian based toxin in their saliva. They rarely bite, and if they do, they have to chew on you a bit for you to react. It's 50/50 whether or not you'll react at all to the toxin, and again, a bite is rare. Hoggies prefer to huff and puff and give you a quick head butt, over actually biting. My boyfriend has been bitten by our hoggie when she got over excited on feeding day, but didn't even feel it and had zero reaction. Our gal is about 100 grams.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Dumdum333 (01-13-2017),Zincubus (01-14-2017)

----------


## Eavlynn

> I'll be interested to see the replies .
> 
> I'd love one myself but being hypersensitive to most things I can't risk getting one .
> 
> They are rear-fanged and mildly venomous but there are so many factors at play .
> 
> How sensitive the individual is , how severe the bite ,  if the rear fangs get a hold , presumably the size of the Hoggie makes some kind of difference .
> 
> They are easily one of the cutest snakes around but I've seen so many online reports and photos that I'm very wary .


Aww, Zincubus don't let the risk of a reaction keep you away from hoggies. They're fantastic and who could turn down that upturned nose! If you approach them with confidence a bite is super unlikely. We had a huffy boy with the breeder I used to work for. I was hesitant, but he picked the snake up and rubbed him all around his face to show me he was totally harmless. All bark and no bite. I hope you reconsider  :Smile:  you won't regret it!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Aste88

I remember seeing a case of a very bed reaction http://www.ssnakess.com/forums/heter...bate-over.html

And as you can see it's nothing to worry about

----------


## bcr229

The answer is "it depends".  It's like asking "How bad is a bee sting?"  Some people shrug it off but for a very few it means a trip to the hospital.

----------

ballpythonluvr (01-13-2017),Craiga 01453 (10-03-2018),PitOnTheProwl (01-13-2017),_Sonny1318_ (09-27-2018)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> The answer is "it depends".  It's like asking "How bad is a bee sting?"  Some people shrug it off but for a very few it means a trip to the hospital.


all depends on the person.

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-03-2018),_Sonny1318_ (09-27-2018)

----------


## enginee837

If you are worried about a potential allergy you could probbably see a doctor and get a scratch test to see if you are and how badly you are allergic to them.  Worst case just get an epi pen to be safe.
I am deathly allergic to bees but when my engine gets a call for a bee issue I still have to go.  I just cover up as much as possible and keep my medic close by.

----------


## Zincubus

> I remember seeing a case of a very bed reaction http://www.ssnakess.com/forums/heter...bate-over.html
> 
> And as you can see it's nothing to worry about


Thank you for that link , rather interesting comments from the moderator in there as well .... 

To be fair those photos looked to be very painful but I've seen farm far worse online . One of out uk forum members ended up in casualty for a while and his whole arm was a right mess accompanied with excruciating pain ....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

A bite from anything considered to have venom is going to be different from one person to the next. If you're worried about the bite, really two options.

1.) Don't get the snake.
2.) Wear some gloves.

----------


## se7en

one of my hoggies got me when she was 11 grams. she managed to get her rear fangs into my finger, and that venom was quite unpleasant. the tip of my finger was swollen for a good 3-4 days. obviously, i'm much more careful when i handle them now.

----------


## Zincubus

Photos to follow

----------


## widget

Ive only been bitten once. She did chew for a while before I got her off but I had no reaction at all. Just varies from person to person.

----------


## the_rotten1

Same here. I have a girl around 250 grams who loves to bite just about anything. She gnawed on my finger pretty good once. I had to hold her under the faucet to get her off, but once she was off I was fine. Didn't swell up or anything.

----------


## Zincubus

> Photos to follow






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Zincubus

> Photos to follow



This guy ended up in hospital for a few days which is why I worry when I see people suggesting Hoggies without mentioning the risks 

These two are a fellow RFUK forum member    





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Zincubus

> The answer is "it depends".  It's like asking "How bad is a bee sting?"  Some people shrug it off but for a very few it means a trip to the hospital.


Exactly right !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

